# Milwaukee paper's story on our fallen brother Gerry



## BobVigneault (Dec 12, 2008)

The Milwaukee Journal-Sentinel has been doing stories on those who have been killed by drunken drivers. They contacted Deb and me recently and included Gerry Winebrenner in the collection of stories. Here is the article. We sure miss him.

Gerry is the sole inhabitant of the Puritan Board honor roll. Please, let's keep it that way for a long, long time.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting that Bob.
It was a great tribute.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks, Bob.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks Bob, may God continue to comfort and keep Debbie in his love.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2008)

wow, that was moving.

Thanks, Bob.


----------



## moral necessity (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks, Bob, for sharing that.


----------



## kalawine (Dec 12, 2008)

That was so moving Bob. I will keep Debbie in my prayers.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you for that. Blessings.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 12, 2008)

That is so, so sad. I'm so sorry♥


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks Bob. It's a good challenge to consider what sort of legacy we'll leave behind. Hopefully, as you noted, we'll not leave it behind for a long time. Praying for Debra.


----------



## TimV (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks, Bob, and I still occasionally pray for the circumstances of your first grandchild. 
God's peace to you and you wife.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks so much. Moving article. Will continue to pray for those left behind.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 13, 2008)

sigh...


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting Bob.


----------

